# In case anyone missed this...



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Just in case you didn't see the link in the NYC happy hour thread, for those in the NYC metro area, we now have a Facebook group. 

Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I diddent!!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

If I had facebook, I'd definitely be a part of that group. lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those pics from the meet, looks like a big pot meeting, a bunch of plants in ziploc bags and ppl hanging at a bar.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

You guys wanna make those albums public so I can see them? Haha... big pot meet.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll join the FB group =]


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> If I had facebook, I'd definitely be a part of that group. lol


Start a facebook page, make it just for the group, block all friend requests... lol


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

eos said:


> You guys wanna make those albums public so I can see them? Haha... big pot meet.


Haha, at first I thought those were big bags of weed on the table. Uh oh... 

I also tossed in my ad for the custom vivarium work in case you guys haven't seen it yet.


----------

